# So, why in the hell do you/furries like Pokemon/Digimon?



## A Concerned Citizen (Aug 10, 2010)

Seriously. 

There's so many a-fur fag, some of which are around my age or even older, that enjoy Pokemon and similar series, yet I'm having difficulty fathoming a reason to why that would be the case. The games themselves, I guess I could understand how that might be fun. 

 Maybe. 

But everything else doesn't seem rational to me. The cards? The cartoons? The merchandising?  People making Fursonas based on 'Mons? (NSFSanity) 

Por Que, Senors y Senoritas, Por Que? 

It just seems.. super childish to me. I can be a bit childish myself. I own a stuffed lobster named "Lennon" and a beer cozy with googly eyes named "Gooby" and I prefer the comedy of cartoons over that of live action series from time to time. But this just seems too far out there for me to understand.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 10, 2010)

It's just like asking why people enjoy anything else... Pokemon and Digimon are common place enough that random individuals can know what they are (at least to some degree) yet, hip enough that they can be "morphed" into an individual character.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Aug 10, 2010)

I never got the game thing and the card thing. I also didn't get the TV thing. Yugioh is better to me.


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 10, 2010)

hah, prolly cause we grew up with pokemon. I remember the whole craze and everything, I used to watch the show every morning at 6:30am before school. I dunno, it's nice to revisit things that used to make me happy. I still enjoy playing the games. I don't watch the show as much and I don't have any cards nemore, but it's still fun to go back to those good old days. I just played through Yellow for the first time in a few years last week.


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 10, 2010)

I liked Pokemon because I secretly enjoy watching animals hurt each other through coercion by humans.

I dunno, I think it was just because it was a fad that I was caught up in really. I never really got too interested in Digimon.


----------



## Alstor (Aug 10, 2010)

A Concerned Citizen said:


> It just seems.. super childish to me. I can be a bit childish myself. I own a stuffed lobster named "Lennon" and a beer cozy with googly eyes named "Gooby" and I prefer the comedy of cartoons over that of live action series from time to time. But this just seems too far out there for me to understand.


 Well, it's a bit childish to be in a hobby revolving around anthropomorphic animals, especially with cartoon animals. Plus, since most furries are young adults that grew up with Pokemon and Digimon, it sort of makes sense that they would like those, too.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 10, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> I liked Pokemon because I secretly enjoy watching animals hurt each other through coercion by humans.


 Here we go again with the animal abuse :V

I like pokemon because, well, it's fun. I was hooked ever since I first saved up for my Gameboy Color and got Yellow version. Major nostalgia there. And ever since I was little I absolutely loved learning about animals and monsters, so pokemon was a godsend. 

And besides, they're cute and/or badass. Digimon is the same way. Season 4 was my favorite; I watched it every day after school.


----------



## KEVON (Aug 10, 2010)

I personally don't... But if people can like anthropomorphic animals, then I guess they can like Pokemon also....


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 10, 2010)

Whoa, that pic's pretty cool.

Pokemon games are awesome, but the show's stupid.  The digimon TV series is better by far imo.


----------



## Werecatdawn (Aug 10, 2010)

Okay lets see...

Furries like animals.

Pokemon are like animals.

Furries like pokemon.

Seems like your basic case of A+B=C


----------



## Evandeskunk (Aug 10, 2010)

Werecatdawn said:


> Okay lets see...
> 
> Furries like animals.
> 
> ...



animal + furry = like
pokemon + furry = like
pokemon = animal?


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 10, 2010)

Pokemon sucks, so does digimon.


----------



## Bittertooth (Aug 10, 2010)

i like cartoony non-human organisms.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 10, 2010)

I don't mind Pokemon. I used to watch it and still have the first series of the cards.
The games are fun as well.

As for fursuits I seen some that look good.


----------



## Willow (Aug 10, 2010)

I thought it was pretty obvious..:|

First off, a lot of people, not furries necessarily grew up with it first off, and since the fandom revolves around anthro and such; who wouldn't want to make an anthro version of their favorite Pokemon or Digimon?

Second, as far as merchandise goes, it's kind of like a wolf or a dragon furry collecting stuffed animals and other things pertaining to their species. 

Lastly, the entire premise of this fandom is pretty childish, like Alstor said.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Aug 10, 2010)

I don't play any of the pokemon games but every one else does. I feel kind of outcastish.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 10, 2010)

The designs. The atmosphere. The genre. The style. The music. The replay value. The variety of teams you can build. The intricate game mechanics hidden behind a veil of simplistic gameplay. The competitive scene. Pokemon's a fantastic series, that's why I like it.


----------



## Sigma (Aug 10, 2010)

If you have a nintendo handheld I recommend the games though they can get boring if you ever need to grind levels.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 10, 2010)

SirRob said:


> The designs. The atmosphere. The genre. The style. The music. The replay value. The variety of teams you can build. The intricate game mechanics hidden behind a veil of simplistic gameplay. The competitive scene. Pokemon's a fantastic series, that's why I like it.


 
You're referencing the games. Some people like it because it's just Pokemon. I like the premise of having an entirely new hierarchy of flora/fauna, but come on, it's a children's pseudo-anime series. It's not that interesting.


----------



## Werecatdawn (Aug 10, 2010)

Evandeskunk said:


> animal + furry = like
> pokemon + furry = like
> pokemon = animal?


 
No. A=B Furries Like animals.

B=C Pokemon are like animals

A=c Furries like Pokemon.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Aug 10, 2010)

Werecatdawn said:


> No. A=B Furries Like animals.
> 
> B=C Pokemon are like animals
> 
> A=c Furries like Pokemon.



Your formula is flawd.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 10, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> You're referencing the games. Some people like it because it's just Pokemon. I like the premise of having an entirely new hierarchy of flora/fauna, but come on, it's a children's pseudo-anime series. It's not that interesting.


Am I supposed to not reference the games? Here I thought that was a big part of the franchise, but whatever.

That said, I love the anime too. Once again, for the design, atmosphere, genre, style, and music. It has that sort of innocence to it that I love, and can get pretty emotional at times. It has its flaws (running gags, fillers), but I think they're outweighed by its strong points.

And just because it's designed for a younger audience, doesn't mean it can't be enjoyed by an older one.


----------



## Conker (Aug 11, 2010)

The Pokemon games have a huge nostalgia factor with me. Thus, when Soul Silver came out, I bought it. I'm not a HUGE fan of the series, but I did enjoy my playtime of that game.

Then I got bored.

I don't obsess over Pokemon though. I honestly don't like it save Silver and Soul Silver  ALl the new Pokemon look so awful.

Digimon was awesome back in the day. Haven't rewatched it though. Perhaps I should.


----------



## Magira (Aug 11, 2010)

I sold the card crack when it was hot and made Bank.

I enjoyed the first major movie with my at the time wife because of the emotions and moral they tied into it.

Though, fursona's of Pokemon /Digi's makes little sense to me.

But then, being able to happily call yourself a Furrie, doesn't make much sense anyway so in the like I'm sure the OP has some hobby, obsession we would consider a waste.


----------



## BasementRaptor42 (Aug 11, 2010)

I know nothing about Digimon, so I will discuss this from a Pokemon perspective...

These are animals with magical powers. They are extremely well known across the internet, not just in the fandom. This already makes them probably favorites of furries, and frequently rule 34'd, but then...
Many of the moves in the games have names which can be taken in a sexual way (attract, harden, pound). Several species (Including Mewtwo, Lucario, and Zoroark) are close to anthro already. The style in which pokemon are typically drawn is already adorable (except for some, like geodude), and then some artists can take that to an extreme. The breeding system, in which many species of pokemon are sexually compatible, and the concept of pokemonXtrainer, makes them easy targets for rule 34.

I would also say, although this is just speculation, that because pokemon are fantasy creatures, pokemon porn is a little more acceptable among furries than normal feral or bestiality porn, and because many species look child-like, it is even harder than normal to define cub porn with pokemon.

Also, Lucario is hawt.


----------



## Don (Aug 11, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Pokemon sucks, so does digimon.


 
This, I never got into either one (and yes that includes the Pokemon games).


----------



## Oovie (Aug 11, 2010)

I only like the part I grew up on, the 150, the next bunch of Pokemon after that, and then _after that_ I lost interest as something in the show changed.

[yt]2-lva-3PWlE&feature=related[/yt]



BasementRaptor42 said:


> Also, Lucario is hawt.


 Anyone else look at that Pokemon and smell filthy socks? I can't believe he replaced Mewtwo in popularity.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Aug 11, 2010)

I don't like it. Some of my friends do.


----------



## Anon1 (Aug 11, 2010)

Do you know how hard it is to design a character around a fictional creature and still have it resemble its origin?
For me it's a challenge
To place as many human aspects as possible, to design outfits that still incorporate that feeling
Plus, I have a shit ton of the cards, a couple strategy guides, I still watch the cartoons, and that was all before I heard the word Furry or even knew what a forum was


----------



## Taralack (Aug 11, 2010)

That 3D model in OP's post is actually pretty cool, save for the cocks.

I like Pokemon and Digimon because I grew up with them. Some childhood things are just forever good.


----------



## Glitch (Aug 11, 2010)

I've liked PokÃ©mon ever since I was a kid.
It was cool, so that's that.


----------



## Usarise (Aug 11, 2010)

I love pokemon!      Can't wait for white/black versions!


----------



## Trance (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm not a fan of Pokemon/Digimon, but I can see why some furs like them.

What I really want to murder with an axe hate is Sonic characters.


----------



## Anon1 (Aug 11, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> I'm not a fan of Pokemon/Digimon, but I can see why some furs like them.
> 
> What I really want to murder with an axe hate is Sonic characters.


 
Oh really? Start a thread, I wanna discuss


----------



## Glitch (Aug 11, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> I'm not a fan of Pokemon/Digimon, but I can see why some furs like them.
> 
> What I really want to murder with an axe hate is Sonic characters.


 
Sonic characters are the worst!
THEY ALL LOOK THE SAME, WHICH IS SHITTY.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 11, 2010)

Glitch said:


> Sonic characters are the worst!
> THEY ALL LOOK THE SAME, WHICH IS SHITTY.


http://toadscastle.net/images/amymain.jpg
http://www.freewebs.com/lmcat/big.gif

THEY'RE EXACTLY THE SAME


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 11, 2010)

Glitch said:


> Sonic characters are the worst!
> THEY ALL LOOK THE SAME, WHICH IS SHITTY.


 
this! ^ sonic and shadow are the same, save for shadow obv. being the black one of the bunch, knuckles being a wigger so he doesn't count.
pokemon/digimon's where it's at. they were most of my childhood. little did i realize they could keep me happy in frustrated teenage years too!


----------



## Seas (Aug 11, 2010)

People like to associate with popular fantasy worlds/settings so they can be part of somehing that other people like and thus find community, I guess.

Don't exactly know though, I like to invent my own fantasy stuff.


----------



## Tabasco (Aug 11, 2010)

Because regular animals are boring.


----------



## FyrbornXTG (Aug 11, 2010)

SirRob said:


> The designs. The atmosphere. The genre. The style. The music. The replay value. The variety of teams you can build. The intricate game mechanics hidden behind a veil of simplistic gameplay. The competitive scene. Pokemon's a fantastic series, that's why I like it.


makes sense to me.


----------



## QuickSticks45 (Aug 11, 2010)

I use to have anything that related to pokemon when i was younger, but now i couldn't care less about the series, cards, or games


----------



## fuzzykittn (Aug 13, 2010)

As far as the show goes, yes for children (last-minute decision to up sales), the rest of it? Intended for all ages. Actually, there are some aspects in the games and manga that are definitely not for children. In Japan, Pokemon is more popular with teenagers and young adults than it is children.

I like Pokemon because I like fantasy creatures, the games are fun, the card game is long-lived and extensive, the art has always been amazing to me (art junky), simple nostalgia, all sorts of reasons (SirRob = Thumbs up for explaining the games so beautifully).

As far as furries in general liking Pokemon? A lot of furries like videogames, Pokemon is popular on the internet, and they are fantasy creatures mostly based on animals. I think that just about covers it.


----------



## Ash (Aug 13, 2010)

I love pokemon. I mean, its a great show and game don't get me wrong, but people have their opinions. Its kind of influenced my life in some ways,

Besides, I love being immature with pokemon  Why be stuck up and grown up when i can be 17 and an immature?


----------



## Aden (Aug 13, 2010)

Because let's face it: 80% of the fandom chooses their fursona species based on looks.


----------



## Glacierwulf (Aug 14, 2010)

I've been a fan before I know what a "furry" was. I always liked the digimon games and thought the concept was cool. Pokemon was ok, but there were always more people playing it so I played it also. It made finishing the 'dex much easier. Besides it's always awesome 6-0'ing someone.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Aug 14, 2010)

Because the games are fucking fun.


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Aug 14, 2010)

why in the hell do you/furries like being furry?


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Aug 14, 2010)

Some people are either fans or just aren't satisfied with real or mythological creatures.  I honestly don't have a problem with people having pokemon/digimon sonas, even though it tends to be the usual guilomon, renamon, pikachu, etc.

I loved the shows and games of both, even though they're both kind of getting stale after a while.


----------



## Ash (Aug 14, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> Some people are either fans or just aren't satisfied with real or mythological creatures. I honestly don't have a problem with people having pokemon/digimon sonas, even though it tends to be the usual guilomon, renamon, pikachu, etc.
> 
> I loved the shows and games of both, even though they're both kind of getting stale after a while.


 
Agreed.


----------



## Odd (Aug 14, 2010)

Seriously, furfags. Stop having fun and play Halo like real men.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 14, 2010)

couldn't care less myself

my nerdly card game playing side likes magic the gathering  on and of again still 
..which i have no sexual attraction to,

the closes thin i can remember to feeling _"intrigued" _by a kids show was Felisha from the night stalkers cartoon......
she fricken appear nude at the foot of the kids bed with furry attire....that was hot


----------



## Lammergeier (Aug 15, 2010)

What else are you going to play on the DS


----------



## Kellie Gator (Aug 15, 2010)

Lammergeier said:


> What else are you going to play on the DS


 The Ace Attorney series is pretty good stuff. Or if you own one of the older DS models, you could play some pretty bitchin' GBA games on it.

And to be honest I kinda liked Star Fox Command, too. I dunno if I'm a minority on this.


----------



## Ames (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't, really...


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 16, 2010)

pokemons a classic..? i loved it before i was into furrys, and digimon? not good like pokemon. :3


----------



## Kellie Gator (Aug 16, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> pokemons a classic..?


 What's so classic about it? PokÃ©mon never really was anything else than a bad excuse to make a fuck ton of money.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 16, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> What's so classic about it? PokÃ©mon never really was anything else than a bad excuse to make a fuck ton of money.


Can't you say the same thing about all entertainment?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 16, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> What's so classic about it? PokÃ©mon never really was anything else than a bad excuse to make a fuck ton of money.


 

What's so classic about Transformers or TMNT, either? Those were just 30 mntue commercials.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Aug 17, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Can't you say the same thing about all entertainment?


 It was hardly ever as blatantly obvious as with PokÃ©mon. Hence the "bad excuse".


Digitalpotato said:


> What's so classic about Transformers or TMNT, either? Those were just 30 mntue commercials.


 No one was even talking about those two, you know. Stop trying to make excuses to justify liking PokÃ©mon. Although as much of a TMNT fan I am, I guess that show and Transformers were both pretty terrible.


----------



## Maraxk Montale (Aug 19, 2010)

I like pokemorphs and digimorphs just like anybody else, because they're animals, and thats the whole point of anthros, is combining human features with animal characteristics, fictional or non fictional animals. Its all the same. Just like some of the fetishes, some are impossible to pull off for real but we love them anyway.


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Aug 19, 2010)

I figure it's because Pokemon and Digimon are cool looking creatures? I mean... they all have personalities, and some are anthropomorphic? As for fursonas being based on them, same reason. Some people just like the way the look I guess. 
I'm not much of a Digimon fan myself, but I do like Pokemon. Certainly not as much as a lot of people though. :B


----------



## Kellie Gator (Aug 19, 2010)

mrs.ferdo said:


> I figure it's because Pokemon and Digimon are cool looking creatures? I mean... *they all have personalities*


 Uh, no they didn't, they were basically just a bunch of walking commercials. PokÃ©mons (or however you say that in plural) didn't even talk. :/


----------



## Kitsune_Nyx (Aug 21, 2010)

Well, I liked PokÃ©mon since I was 9 or 10 years old, so why should I stop liking this games and monsters just because I like furry too? Well, I don't like the series anymore and never played the card game. And with the Black/White edition ... okay, I won't buy that editions, still I like the game series from Red/Blue/Yellow to HeartGold/SoulSilver

Same for Digimon. Except that I like the series (1-3 season) more than any games. And that I found my way to furry through Renamon... *g*


----------



## dresil (Aug 21, 2010)

Why do normal people like watching ER so much? Why do weeaboos like anime TOO much?


----------



## DarkAssassinFurry (Aug 23, 2010)

Simple response to your question: Rule 34

Pokemon is insanely vulnerable to those sick 34 fucks. Other than that, I would assume that they haven't had much fun in their childhood, and are finally having this immature 'fun'.


----------



## 3picFox (Aug 25, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Uh, no they didn't, they were basically just a bunch of walking commercials. PokÃ©mons (or however you say that in plural) didn't even talk. :/


 
PokÃ©mon is a singular/plural word, i had learned the reason somewhere but i forget...has something to do with the chinese language.

Also, there are many anthro pokÃ©mon so i'm sure that has something to do with the widespread liking of it amongst furries.
And the only "rule 34" stuff i see from pokÃ©mon/digimon is usually Renamon.


----------



## Jude (Aug 25, 2010)

I CAN play it whenever I want. I'm just too afraid I'm gonna get addicted :X


----------



## fire dragon (Aug 25, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> hah, prolly cause we grew up with pokemon. I remember the whole craze and everything, I used to watch the show every morning at 6:30am before school. I dunno, it's nice to revisit things that used to make me happy. I still enjoy playing the games. I don't watch the show as much and I don't have any cards nemore, but it's still fun to go back to those good old days. I just played through Yellow for the first time in a few years last week.


 
Yeah, I agree with you. I used to love pokemon and digimon when I was a kid, but once in a while I go back to watching it.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Aug 25, 2010)

3picFox said:


> And the only "rule 34" stuff i see from pokÃ©mon/digimon is usually Renamon.


 Either you're lying or you're really fucking lucky, because I've seen at least a few thousand terribly drawn PokÃ©mon porn pictures out there.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 25, 2010)

Pokemon's really pretty awesome.  Under the kiddie-appeal veneer there's a JRPG/TBS that actually *doesn't suck*.  Not to mention how it caters to obsessive-compulsives like me with the "gotta fill the Pokedex" schtick.

As for stuff like AGNPH... yeah, I'll pass on that stuff.  There have been a few "Pokemorphs" I thought were actually kinda hot, but not Pokemon.


----------



## Nechromia (Aug 25, 2010)

I play Pokemon still yes, I can't stand the series, and I don't buy any "toys" and whatnot.

I honestly find the newer games less and less appealing, but I assume I still play because I did as a kid play the very first ones, loved 'em, continued to play and they just stuck with me as something I enjoy, though the new pokemon they add are more and more unappealing, childish and unimaginative.


----------



## 3picFox (Aug 26, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Either you're lying or you're really fucking lucky, because I've seen at least a few thousand terribly drawn PokÃ©mon porn pictures out there.


 
well i don't really search for pokÃ©mon/digimon/etc. porn. Renamon and Krystal are the most common i have seen, and that is because they are commonly known anthropomorphic creatures, and they are female.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 26, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Uh, no they didn't, they were basically just a bunch of walking commercials.


 
Like transformers were?


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Aug 26, 2010)

Well i liked pokemon before I knew I was even a furry...


----------



## GooeyChickenman (Aug 26, 2010)

Never watched digimon. I think people like pokemon cause its animal-furry-type things that have cat fights. I myself don't like pokemon.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 26, 2010)

GooeyChickenman said:


> I think people like pokemon cause its animal-furry-type things that have cat fights.


Yes, exactly.


----------



## Streetcircus (Aug 27, 2010)

I only accept a few Digimon as anthros, the rest are not welcome.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 27, 2010)

Streetcircus said:


> I only accept a few Digimon as anthros, the rest are not welcome.


 
A furry's idea of "standards" :V


----------



## Atrak (Aug 27, 2010)

I enjoyed watching the original Pokemon series back when it was first coming out on KidsWB, but that was several years ago. After that initial series, the rest were just _too_ repetitive. And the fact that there aren't really any sub-plots in the storyline that last more than an episode. At least in the initial series they had ones that lasted for two episodes, but otherwise it was pretty much just a seperate story per episode, with it all linked by "OMGGOTTAGETMAHBADGES."

The games are fun because they allow you to customize/specialize/personalize your very own team of trained...things. They do get a bit repetitive, but at least the games have a better storyline than the show. Personally, I'd like a game that uses just the initial 151 Pokemon, but modernized like the latest ones.

I never got into Digimon because I wasn't able to see it regularly, and since they actually have a story that arcs over more than one episode, I was always confused as to what was going on.


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Aug 29, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Uh, no they didn't, they were basically just a bunch of walking commercials. PokÃ©mons (or however you say that in plural) didn't even talk. :/


 
I don't know... watching the show, Charizard and Pikachu (just for the sake of example) acted very differently from each other. Just because they don't talk doesn't mean they don't have personality. That's like saying Tom and Jerry don't have them because they don't talk. XD 
But yeah, I agree when you say they were walking commercials. But considering it was a cartoon, I say they all had their own little personalities.


----------



## Geek (Aug 29, 2010)

Some people prefer cute animal art styles over less cute animal art styles.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Aug 29, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> Like transformers were?


 I don't see what the fuck you're trying to prove by saying Transformers did it too (especially since I don't give a flying fuck about Transformers). PokÃ©mon and Digimon still sucks.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 29, 2010)

Geek said:


> Some people prefer cute animal art styles over less cute animal art styles.


 
Damn that last Digimon evolution is one BAMF.


----------



## Tally (Aug 29, 2010)

I just think Charmander and Mew look cute as hell.

Plus I like trading cards.


----------



## Aara (Aug 31, 2010)

Because it's hip again or whatever.


Seriously, I don't remember seeing or hearing a lot about it from others on the interwebs 3 year ago.  Now it's everywhere.  And by that, I don't just mean the furry fandom...


----------



## slydude851 (Aug 31, 2010)

After much thought, I have finally managed to piece together an answer for you.  I like it because it was entertaining.  I liked it because I grew up playing it and it has become a part of my life.  Plus some are cute!  :3


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm thinking it's the same reason that a large percentage of non-furry geeks also like pokÃ©mon.  It's not just a furry thing.  Could be a weaboo thing.  then again...  ç§ã¯ã‚¦ã‚§ã‚¢ãƒœãƒ¼ã˜ã‚ƒãªã„ã§ã™ãŒã€ãƒã‚±ãƒˆãƒ¢ãƒ³ã‚¹ã‚¿ãƒ¼ãŒã¡ã‚‡ã¨ã™ãã§ã™ã€‚ (Translation for those not lucky enough to have learned Japanese: Although I am not a weaboo, I like pokemon a little bit.)  [If I made any mistakes in that, please forgive them.  I haven't been in a Japanese class for about 2 years now...]


----------



## Kellie Gator (Sep 1, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> ç§ã¯ã‚¦ã‚§ã‚¢ãƒœãƒ¼ã˜ã‚ƒãªã„ã§ã™ãŒã€ãƒã‚±ãƒˆãƒ¢ãƒ³ã‚¹ã‚¿ãƒ¼ãŒã¡ã‚‡ã¨ã™ãã§ã™ã€‚


 *GET OUT*


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 3, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> *GET OUT*


 
Dude, I said i'm not a weaboo...  I just didn't want to learn spanish...

and what's with the "ï¿½ ï¿½"?


----------



## Xenke (Sep 3, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> I'm thinking it's the same reason that a large percentage of non-furry geeks also like pokÃ©mon.  It's not just a furry thing.  Could be a weaboo thing.  then again...  ç§ã¯ã‚¦ã‚§ã‚¢ãƒœãƒ¼ã˜ã‚ƒãªã„ã§ã™ãŒã€ãƒã‚±ãƒˆãƒ¢ãƒ³ã‚¹ã‚¿ãƒ¼ãŒã¡ã‚‡ã¨ã™ãã§ã™ã€‚ (Translation for those not lucky enough to have learned Japanese: Although I am not a weaboo, I like pokemon a little bit.)  [If I made any mistakes in that, please forgive them.  I haven't been in a Japanese class for about 2 years now...]


 
We speak english on this board, cabrÃ³n.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 3, 2010)

Xenke said:


> We speak english on this board, cabrÃ³n.


 


> english





> cabrÃ³n



I see what you did there...


----------



## hunter1542 (Sep 4, 2010)

Well, I enjoy the anime and games because I grew up with Pokemon. I've been crazy about them since I first learned about them. So that's why I like Pokemon and digimon soon followed after but didn't really catch on to me as Pokemon did. Currently I'm in love with the 5th generation pokemon known as Kibago. :mrgreen:


----------



## Suezotiger (Sep 4, 2010)

Most of the reason I still play Pokemon is for the competetive aspect of it. I got out of the card game a long time ago when I found Yu-Gi-Oh and I stopped playing that when I realized it costs way too much money. The anime has pretty much turned into everyone using catch phrases over and over, but the I still like the older episodes. Also, having a feral form that can still speak a language appeals to me.

I don't really like the new Digimon series either because they're not at all in cannon with the original series and I've never even bought any cards or games for it.


----------



## Convel (Sep 5, 2010)

i never try to understand someone elses interest i only care about mine, i was into digimon and pokemon when i was young and i may be able to watch an episode or two now for the nostalgia but i dont think for very long as it's made for kids.

looney toons are awesome.


----------



## Wolf70 (Sep 6, 2010)

I can't stand threads like this. How can anyone like "blank"? What kind of question is that? Why does anyone like anything. I like games, I like Pokemon, I like Pokemon games. Hopefully the creator of this thread see this reply and if he does, "Why do you like anything you do?". It's fun for you and it passes free time. That's about it. Please explain to me why you like your favorite movie or television show. Explain why or why not you like gaming in general. Better question for a thread would be, "Why the hell would anyone need a reason to like something they do?" Because honestly there is no straight forward answer to that question.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Sep 7, 2010)

I was a fan of Pokemon prior to being in the Furdom longer.


----------



## Laser Jesus (Sep 7, 2010)

Well they add more fun animals for furries to play around with I guess, all the variety in the world isn't enough appearently.
But really though, it's all based on opinions.


----------



## FuyumiAya (Sep 7, 2010)

On August 14, 1999, Digimon debuted in America.   I was seven then.  It was my first anime, and my first love(but... not like _that_ type of love.  ew).  It's purely nostalgia for me.  Pokemon...?  Not so much.
Anyways, I'm in favor to Digimon up to the end of Adventure 2.  After that, I don't care.


----------



## Aozn (Sep 7, 2010)

I grew up watching digimon and loved adventure 1 and lost interest in the series after that PokÃ©mon i never really got into

reasons i believe that furs like digimon/pokemon is because their anthro/furry relate-able


----------



## Tufts (Sep 7, 2010)

because the games are fun!


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 8, 2010)

it's because pokemon cards were my form of currency when I was a kid.
and I like collecting things of value.
pokemon resale value is rather decent.
oh and murkrow is kickass.


----------



## KyaKonami (Sep 8, 2010)

I like the Pokemon games better than the TV show.  But I still watch the old school pokemon episodes whenever they rerun on boomerang.  Digimon is pwning though.  I like it way better, and I made up a tamer, but never made a new kind of digimon.  I'm too hooked on Impmon to care about an original one XDD


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 10, 2010)

KyaKonami said:


> I like the Pokemon games better than the TV show.  But I still watch the old school pokemon episodes whenever they rerun on boomerang.  Digimon is pwning though.  I like it way better, and I made up a tamer, but never made a new kind of digimon.  I'm too hooked on Impmon to care about an original one XDD


 
I used to like the show, but now I look back and say "wtf.. this is so badly written"....


----------



## SirRob (Sep 10, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I used to like the show, but now I look back and say "wtf.. this is so badly written"....


It's written pretty well for what it is...


----------



## Code Red (Sep 10, 2010)

Pokemon is not my favorite rpg.  I'd rather play a Battle Network game.


----------



## silver_foxfang (Sep 11, 2010)

i think both shows have gone to total crap since i was a kid! i was totaly nuts about both when they started out but i stoped cuz it just went down the toilet. to many changes in the storyline that dont ad up. and wtf hapend to mysty? im glad i stoped watching b 4 they stuck may who ever the fuck she is in the show


----------



## 00vapour (Sep 12, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> pokemon resale value is rather decent.



Not really. Unless you own mis-printed cards and take the time to drive to Pokemon conventions and what-not with the purpose of selling cards. You have to find your customers to make that $20 

_source: http://www.pokeorder.com/_


----------



## carcar (Sep 12, 2010)

OMG lugia is awesome BLARRRG


----------



## Cell60k (Sep 12, 2010)

:/ i never really fell in the whole Pokemon/Digimon thing, watched the show for a bit then realized i was missing The Adventures of Sonic the Hedgehog and stopped watching them.


----------



## Willow (Sep 12, 2010)

silver_foxfang said:


> i think both shows have gone to total crap since i was a kid! i was totaly nuts about both when they started out but i stoped cuz it just went down the toilet. to many changes in the storyline that dont ad up. and wtf hapend to mysty? im glad i stoped watching b 4 they stuck may who ever the fuck she is in the show


 I stopped watching after Jhoto.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 12, 2010)

Willow said:


> I stopped watching after Jhoto.


I stopped watching some time during Hoenn. I started watching it(well the Japanese dub) again on YouTube during the Sinnoh Grand Festival and said to myself, this is a lot better than what I remember!


----------



## Sora-kun (Sep 12, 2010)

I stopped watching the cartoon eons ago. I still play the games religiously (down to importing no matter how goddamn _goofy_ the latest gen looks. A goth chick Pokemon? Really?) but I've lost interest in the cartoon.

Man I was totally nuts for the show when I was a kid.


----------



## Allamo Fox (Sep 13, 2010)

Werecatdawn said:


> Seems like your basic case of A+B=C


 you mean the transitive property?


----------

